# Shotgun patterning.



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Just our of curiousity, how many of you guys pattern your shotgun every season? I understand doing so if you use a red dot or telescopic sight or if you change your turkey loads, but other than that is there a reason to? My turkey gun uses only the bead front sight, and I bought three boxes of the shells that patterned best out of it. Last time I patterned it was three years ago just to get some shooting in. It just doesn't seem like much can get changed on a shotgun shooting shot out of it. Thoughts?


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

If nothing has changed there is no need to except to make noise or an excuse to go to the range.

Jim


----------



## Dormin (Sep 7, 2004)

I usually go out and shoot a few rounds ahead of time. Mostly 'cause I like it but also just to get back in the groove. 
I will shoot some light loads just to get used to shooting from the sitting position at different angles and then only 1 or 2 shots with my turkey load to check max distance.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Only if I trying something new on the market.I do like the idea of keeping your eye and feel with lighter loads . Thanks


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, nothing is going to change on the basic shotgun. I shoot with the same standard sights as you do. 
If you shoot the same loads, through the same gun, odds are good that you will hit what you are aiming at!
Try not to over think it. It is a shotgun with over 200+ pellets for crying out loud! lol
Make good ETHICAL shots, (at shorter distances) and you'll do just fine.


----------

